# Birmingham Al



## elkhartjim (Aug 10, 2008)

I've gone through RV Park Reviews and it appears from them, there aren't any descent cg's in the Birmingham area. Chelse or any of you Georgians (is that what you are?) have any referrals. Understand, if its not great, everybody in the RV world will know about it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Seriously, any advice would be appreciated. By the way Chelse...how far is Six Miles from BH, maybe I'll just come there.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 10, 2008)

Re: Birmingham Al

Jim, there is Oak Mountain State park just south of Bham and a private park which is nice but kind of pricey at Pelham just south of Bham both off I-65.  Tannahill is on I-59 south of bham.  If you are this way let me know.  I'll get the name of the Pelham CG and get back.  Archer stayed there when he was passing thru so he may give you some advice on the Pelham CG. Tannahill is a old furnace that the yankees :angry: destroyed, I know war is war, and is kind of interesting.  Sites are rustic, close but ok.  Good paved roads getting there. Oak Mnt is ok with full hook ups and good paved roads getting into the park. There is a pretty steep hill but short going into the cg.  The Pelham is right on 65 at  the Pelham exit go right to first light take a right and you are there.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 10, 2008)

Re: Birmingham Al

Jim , Chelse is from Alabama so he is not a Georgian, but one of us good ole boys here in the south. If you need any help here in Georgia let me know and I will see what I can do for you. Now you have a good trip to Bham. :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 10, 2008)

Re: Birmingham Al

Jim this is the Pelhan CG
 Birmingham South Campground 



222 Hwy. 33
Pelham, AL  35124 

Local Phone: 205-664-8832 
Toll Free U.S.: 800-772-8832 
Fax: 205-620-1103 

E-mail: bscampground@aol.com 

Website: www.birminghamsouthcampground.com 



map 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Full hookup Good Sam Park that welcomes pop-ups to big rigs. Amenities include: modern hookup, laundromat, camping kitchen, cabins, tent sites, clubhouse, pavilion, cable connection and beautifully landscaped sites with patios. Rec. basketball, horseshoes, game room, heated pool, spa, playground, LP gas, dump station and a store. 
Directions: From I-65 S of Birmingham Exit 242 & Hwy 52. Go 700 yards W on Hwy 52, then go 300 yards N on Hwy 33. 
Rates: 
$28 - 49 daily 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Facility Amenities: Cable TV Hookup, Campfires Permitted, Elec. 30 Amp, Elec. 50 Amp, Full Hookups, Gas, Groceries, Hot showers, Hot Tub, Ice, Laundry, Patio, Paved Pads, Pay Phones, Pets on Leash, Picnic Shelter, Pool Heated, Pool Outdoor, Propane Sales, Pull Thru Sites, Rec Hall/Clubhouse, Tables, Tenters Welcome, Water Access

Memberships: AARVC

Number of sites: 114

Payment Options: Discover, MasterCard, Visa

Recreation: Horseshoes, Playground, Swimming

Rentals: Cabin Rental


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ARCHER (Aug 10, 2008)

Re: Birmingham Al

Jim, Pelham was just fine.  Clean and easy to get around with MH, Tow Dolly and Car on dolly.  Went to dinner with Chelse so did not stay around the campground long.....rest/sleep stop on the way to Florida a couple years ago.


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 10, 2008)

Re: Birmingham Al

Hey Archer... Chelse never mentioned anything about dinner.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 10, 2008)

Re: Birmingham Al

Jim this is the state park which is located on the east side of 65 at Pelham but about 7 miles off 65.  Good paved interior rds.

Oak Mountain State Park
Escape the rigors of everyday life at Oak Mountain State Park. 


Relax in Oak Mountain's natural beauty!Located just south of Birmingham. Take Interstate 65 to exit 246 (Pelham/Cahaba Valley Road/SR 119) and follow the signs to Oak Mountain State Park.

Oak Mountain has just what you need to escape the rigors of everyday life. The park offers a newly renovated 18-hole golf course, fishing, a public beach, boat rentals, picnic shelters, a farm, camping, cabin rentals and 57 miles of hiking, biking and horse trails. Whether you want to hit the links or bury your toes in the sand, Oak Mountain has something for you.

Rent a canoe or pedal boat for $12 an hour or aluminum boat for $15 a day. Bikes are also available for $7 an hour. A full service snack bar is located at the golf pro shop and meals average $6 a person. The park also offers a seasonal snack bar at the beach.

STAY: Opportunities for overnight visits range from backcountry camping to lakeside cabins. Primitive campsites rent from $9.50 plus tax to full hook-up RV sites for $18 plus tax. Cabins rent from $85 plus a night and up.

PARK INFO: (205) 620-2520; http://www.alapark.com/OakMountain/


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 10, 2008)

Re: Birmingham Al

Jim you never ask for dinner, only for a camp ground :laugh: .I bet he will BBQ you a armadillo if you ask him   :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 10, 2008)

Re: Birmingham Al

You can ck Tannehill out here http://www.tannehill.org/


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 10, 2008)

Re: Birmingham Al

Hollis, he's ignoring me around dinner.  He doesn't know I've got nine armadillos in the freezer.  Heck, we've got enough to feed the hold bunch of ya'll.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 10, 2008)

Re: Birmingham Al

It'll be possums here.  Don't eat anthing I have to take a shell off.  maybe I'll even trap a beaver for supper. Just let me know Jim and I'll be at the cg with the grill smoking :laugh:


----------



## dennis1949 (Aug 11, 2008)

Re: Birmingham Al

Tannehill CG is one of our favorite cg. We stay in section 3 where there are no sewers but the deer come up to the rv. Dont even think about staying there in Oct. you cant get in the place


----------



## C Nash (Aug 11, 2008)

Re: Birmingham Al

Tannehill was also one of our favorites until the restaurant burned and now the new one is closed or was a month or so ago. 
Oak Mountain is also ok but kind of run down the last time we were there. Fishing pretty good and the paddle boats or fun.  Horseback riding also great for the back trails but guess that would'nt interest a Texan. :laugh:  Jim or you just passing through or on business or none of my business? :laugh:


----------

